# sorting images in chronological order in LR web display view



## Tom75 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi,

I have synced a collection from LR classic to LR CC or Web and the plan is the share this collection via sharing function. I have done this several times and its no problem but now I noticed that from this collection images are in display view not arranged in the correct order. In th ephotos view the order is correct and I know that you can re-arrange pictures in the display view but anyway it would be nice to have them also in display view in chronological order.

Is there an explanation why the order is messed up in display view only and is there a way to sort? I wasnt able to find any sorting function, only filtering etc.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 12, 2018)

It's a little complicated. In LRCC Web, the Photos tab can either show the images in Capture Date order or Custom Order....that Custom Order, however, can only be set in a couple of places: the Display tab in LRCC Web, in the Grid view of the Collection in LR Classic, and in LRCC for iOS/Android.

Furthermore, the Display tab will ONLY use whatever is the current Custom Order, but if no Custom Order has yet been set for a particular album/collection the images will stay in Capture Date order.

So, if the order of the images in the Display tab for a synced album in LRCC Web is not actually the same as the Capture Date order, that means that somewhere in the system you have previously set a Custom Order for that album/collection. Getting them back into Capture Date order in the Display tab is a little fiddly, as you basically have to reset the current Custom Order back to being the same as Capture Date order, and while you can do this in the Display tab (or LRCC iOS/Android) by dragging and dropping into the different order, it's easiest to do it in Classic.

In Classic, select the collection and in Grid view set the sort order to Capture Date. Then make one change to the order, e.g. swap the first and second thumbnails around (the sort order should immediately change to Custom Order), give it a few seconds to sync that change into the cloud, then in LRCC Web open the album in the Display tab and refresh the browser page and you should see the same order as Classic, i.e. the images are displayed in Capture Date order apart from the first two images. Then switch those two images back into the correct order, using either the LRCC Web Display tab or back in LR Classic, and you then have your currently set Custom Order the same as the Capture Date order.


----------



## Tom75 (Dec 12, 2018)

OMG, thanks for the detailed answer, indeed a little complicated but this is actually the perfect way... at least for me, that I can set the order in Classic. I wasnt aware classic is syncing custom order to CC.

The only thing I am missing now is that unfortunately this custom order that is set in Classic and synced will not be used over into Adobe portfolio if sharing an album there.

Thanks again for the info.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 12, 2018)

Tom75 said:


> OMG, thanks for the detailed answer, indeed a little complicated but this is actually the perfect way... at least for me, that I can set the order in Classic. I wasnt aware classic is syncing custom order to CC.


To be clear, syncing is a two-way process....so wherever you last change the custom order, it syncs through to the rest of the ecosystem.


----------



## Tom75 (Dec 12, 2018)

I just noticed now, if doing as you described above meaning if you make a custom order in Classic, chrolological or whatever and this order is synced to CC or LR Web (which works fine as long as one is not messing around with the order in LR web), then actually if you share that colection or album to Adobe Portfolio it will keep the same order meaning the one you set in Classic in the first place.

Just wanted to mention this because I think its great.

Regards,
Tom


----------

